# Our 10 month old Great Bernese



## Reble (Jun 14, 2010)

Sorry could not just pic one or two...

She loves the camera...






















More on next page sorry... hope you enjoy them....


----------



## Reble (Jun 14, 2010)

This is Tabitha

The last ones, she was so easy to take pictures of:


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jun 14, 2010)

She's very pretty! What is she? A Pyr and what else?


----------



## Reble (Jun 14, 2010)

ThreeCFarm said:


> She's very pretty! What is she? A Pyr and what else?


Sorry she is a Great Bernese.

We where told Great Pyr X Bernese


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jun 15, 2010)

Sorry, I missed that, LOL. I love Pyrs, and when I saw the title, my eyes saw what they wanted to see.



Again, gorgeous dog!


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 15, 2010)

What a pretty girl


----------



## Reble (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments, my husband just loves her, she goes everywhere with us.

One day we where going around to garage sales and after breakfast bought a fresh baked cherry pie, so hubby took the pie and put it on the roof of the van so Tabitha would not get the pie, of course forgot the pie was up there drove down the road to the next sale, pie still above, so decided to put it under my seat, we got back in and Tabitha had red fur, she loved it...all $6.00 of it... what a girl, never misses anything.


----------



## Genie (Jun 15, 2010)

She is really beautiful. You can tell she loves the attention


----------

